# ovarian cyst



## caroline75771 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you please tell me the correct CPT code for Laprascopic Incision and Drainage of left para ovarian cyst?
Thank you.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 2, 2010)

49322?


----------



## gost (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, 49322.


----------



## caroline75771 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

